# Marusan slots on Ebay



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Anyone ever seen these? Theyre a bit spendy, but for all I know they might be rare:


same seller
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-MARUSAN...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item27d756f3ab#ht_705wt_1396

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-MARUSAN...t=Slot_Cars&hash=item27d756f079#ht_705wt_1396

there are a few more, which I spotted after doing a search...and Atlas stuff shows up, maybe it was a reboot of that brand in Japan?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What ever you do, "Please do not bidding by the misunderstanding!" Seriously!! :lol:

The chassis looks very much like Atlas.. As does the Rolls Royce body.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

yeah that 'Engrish' was funny, but its coming from Japan. The ambulance rolls is weird but kinda cool.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I wonder if they set you up with a Grey Poupon IV...  :tongue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think they were the Atlas of Japan... The same way Faller was Aurora in Germany


----------

